# Garro E-Books



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Was just curious if anyone knows of e-books or PDF's for the stories of Garro from the Death Guard that came after the Flight of the Eisenstein. I know they have audio books, but I just got a Kindle Fire and do a lot of reading at work - audio books would be incovenient for the type of work I do. 

If anyone knows of anywhere I can find any free downloadable short stories and anything 40k for that matter that would keep me entertained at work, I would appreciate it. For some reason and I haven't convinced myself to buy any books yet, but downloading for free is always nice  I really want to read those Garro stories though. Work aside, with my attention span I don't do well with audio books - so those are a no go.

Cheers.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

Well Garro's audiobooks are so cool. He's quite wise and cunning in the Oath of Moment and then in Legion of One he is most certainly kicking ass AND being wise. I reccomend them both.

I also can not listen to things like that while I work, so I do it on the way to work. As they are under an hour in length I can listen to half on the way there and half on the way back.

As for written stories from BL, Eisenstein is the only one we have with him in sadly and unless you are looking for fan fiction I think you are going to be waiting for more Garro like the rest of us :headbutt:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotcha - was hoping I'd be able to find the transcripts or what have you from the audio books somewhere so I could read um rather than listen to um. Dissapointing - Flight of the Eisenstein was my favorite HH book I think - next the to First Heretic.


----------

